# Secondary Heater Blowing Cold Air



## Shay (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi,
I have a 2009 Laika Rexoline and can only get the secondary heater in the back to blow cold air. Its a "soroco tenete". The controls are on the dashboard . Has anyone any experience with these please ? Also the small skylight is blowing a gale onto the passenger side?
Shay


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

*Perhaps Hot-cold Water Supply?*

Hi there, My 2005 Rapido (on a Fiat) had a rear heater. The hot water supply came via a "tap" tee-d off from the cab heater pipes, under the bonnet controlled from the dashboard. I never had trouble but a look for anything like it under the dash may be usefull, to see if the control cable is still operational. Having said that I believe the X250 Fiats, had ready fitted pipes on the motorhome chassis for the convertors to connect to. If yours is on another chassis (Iveco), perhaps try the relevant chassis forums.

John


----------

